# Wago Building 01 mit e! cockpit, FB_Sunshade_Aktuator



## Knut1967 (23 August 2019)

Hallo in die Runde, eine Hilfe wird benötigt.
Für den FB_Sunshade_Aktuator bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Programmierbeispiel.
Was geht: Wetterstation angeschlossen, Signale stehen zur Verfügung, die Beschattungsfunktion wird angefahren über WagoAppBuilding.FbSunshadeAutomaticSolarControl je Raffstore der Himmelsrichtung, Handbetrieb läuft, mit FbSunshadeAutomaticTwilightControl_Allgemein konnte auch schon ein Verdunkelung am Abend erreicht werden.

Was geht nicht, ich habe keine Ahnung was bei den FB-Blöcken im Hintergrund so abläuft und bräuchte dazu mal eine einfache Dokumentation/Erklärung über die Zusammenhänge der Funktionen und was sich der Entwickler dabei gedacht hat. Die WagoDoku liegt mir vor, nur ich bin zu blöd die Logik zu durchdringen. Das Programm macht nicht das, was ich denke/wünsche was es tun soll.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen oder wo kann ich umfassende und einfache Hinweise zu dem Zusammenspiel der Funktionsblöcke finden?

Gruß Knut1967


----------



## Passion4Automation (29 August 2019)

Hallo,

Was soll denn dein Programm tun? 
Dir wird nicht viel anderes über bleiben als die Doku wiederholt zu lesen und die FB, s zu testen. War bei mir auch nicht anders. Die FB sind eigentlich für jalousien gedacht, können aber durch Parameteränderungen am Aktor FB auch für Rollos genutzt werden.

Für die Befehlsübergabe des Beschattungs und Dämmerungsbaustein musst du die MUX Bausteine verwenden. 

Über die Eingänge am FBsunshadeAktuator kannst du über dein Programm vieles auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen, mit den Bausteinen ist also alles möglich, du musst halt außerhalb noch etwas mehr als Auf und Ab dazu programmieren.

Ich würde die Wago Bausteine den Oscat Rollo Bausteinen immer vorziehen. Da sind wenigstens keine Fehler drin.


----------



## taoron (23 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen
Der FB_Sunshade_Aktuator ist echt super. Das einzige Problem darin ist, dass isch nicht weis, wie ich einen Staus der Höhe oder Lamellenposition erhalten kann.
Gibt es dazu einen Funktionsblock oder muss ich selber anhand der Gesamtlaufzeit und der Ist-Laufzeit einen Funktionsblock schreiben?

Vielen Dank und Gruss


----------



## Passion4Automation (23 August 2021)

Was meinst du mit Status  der Blind oder Lamella Position? 
Wenn du bei bestimmten Positionswerten was auslösen möchtest, dann musst  du halt die ISTPOS nehmen und mit Vorgabe vergleichen, dann kannst du dir deinen gewünschten Status bilden.

Falls du die Beschattungs und Dämmerungsbauteine nutzt, die haben  für die jeweiligen  Stati einen Ausgang.


----------



## taoron (24 August 2021)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Hat so funktioniert.


----------

